# Forney:  Made in USA...



## Ray C (Mar 21, 2013)

Ordered some Forney sticks and they came in real nice plastic boxes now instead of cardboard.  Also noticed the box says Made in USA.  These were all 10lb boxes (small trial amount) and came at a good price of around $25 per box.   Now, I used Forney sticks several years ago and found the 7018 slag was really hard to chip off.  I read somewhere they've improved that now.  Next weekend (I have a funeral to attend this weekend) I'll try them out and tell you how it goes...

Look at them nice purdy plastic boxes...

Ray


----------

